# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  Octoplus FRP Tool Activation

## FREE3

* Activation  for Octopus Box, Octoplus Pro Box, Octoplus Box, Octoplus Dongle,  Medusa Pro Box and Medusa Box enables FRP (Google Factory Reset  Protection) reset operations for Samsung, Huawei, LG, Alcatel, Motorola  cell phones* *1. “Reset FRP UART (UFS chips)” operation. This operation will not reset/delete device user data.* *2. “Reset FRP ADB (Combination)” operation. This operation will not reset/delete device user data.* *3.  “Reset FRP (Download Mode)” operation. Be careful, performing this  operation will delete all user data (contacts, pictures and other) from  the device!* *Developer  provides support only for some Phone supported. Not all servicing  features can be applied to some supported models, due to difference of  hardware / software versions.* 
Octoplus FRP Tool Activation 48 CREDIT     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## milouz

مشكوووووور

----------

